# Sore. Boobs gone any hope for bfp?



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies my boobs were heavy and sore with lots of cramping just like before AF but now the aching has gone just nipples little sore when I prode them   any hope for a bfp   still 6 days till otd


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dont give up hope Cookies, you still have a way to go. Symptoms go up and down, there one minute,gone the next. Some ladies never get any, others are overwhelmed with them.The drugs do strange things to our bodies and hormones. There is no rules with this IVF lark, Just try and relax as much as you can hunni.
xxx


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I've had sore boobs ever since transfer but that stopped at the beginning of last week. Been bleeding heavily all week with bad AF pains but not sore boobs. OTD today and I've got a positive. So it's different for everyone. I've now gig to hang out for another week and test again next Saturday and see if I'm still pregnant in A weeks time. This is not the way I was expecting things to go.


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Em Thanx   u gave me hope the soreness is on and off now swill wait and see   that ur pregnancy continues and ur holding a Lil one in ur arms in 8 mths


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I too had sore boobs last week but nothing now other than my nipples feel a little sore I have also had some bleeding so think it could be the end of the road as far as I am concerned fingers crossed for us both.

x x x x


----------

